# Dive Report: Thursday, April 25th



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Headed out to the Oriskany this morning on the H2O Below. I was out spearing fish with FWC. They were doing their annual PCB testing on the Big O. The cool thing about this trip is that they had sampling authorization from NOAA which allowed us to take any game fish whether in season or not. The bad part was we could not keep any of the fish. They were all shipped off to the lab.

Awesome dives! Zero current, 80+ feet of vis and the water was much warmer than it has been. Did not get an actual temperature, but I estimate is was near 70 degrees. 

2' seas on the way out and flat calm on the way back.

Shot 4 nice scamp, some gag grouper and a trigger fish.

Tried out a new 5mm Aqua Lock wetsuit from MBT Divers. Hands down the best wetsuit I have worn. It is both warm and comfortable. 

Looks like the vis and weather have finally shaped up. Time to get out there guys!

Whack 'um


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

The weather finally looks great and i am busy this weekend. Thank you for the report!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great report, now I really can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These pics from the trip are courtesy of Bob and Carol Cox of the Mexico Beach Artifical Reef Association.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These pics from the trip are also courtesy of Bob and Carol Cox of the Mexico Beach Artifical Reef Association.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Good grief. Is their strobe the size of a 55 gal drum??? Lol. Those are some sharp bright images.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those pictures look amazing. I can only imagine what that camera setup costs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob did have a pretty involved looking camera setup. I did not get a sunburned or anything. 

I don't know. It looks like I should be carrying a few more things.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man that viz is awesome!
Sweet pics!


----------

